# TESTING THE SURFACE on the Green



## Stevy D (Mar 19, 2012)

How does Camillo Villegas get away without violating this rule every time he does his spiderman pose when at least one of his hands is touching the putting surface when he crouches down, at least one hand clearly touches the putting surface each time he does this and that could be considered testing the putting surface since he would be able to feel how wet/dry the surface is, how long/short the grass is, etc.etc. Am I the only one that sees this as a violation?:dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stevy D: I can see how you might think Villegas could be testing the surface, but in my search of the rules there is nothing I have found that states touching the the putting suface is a violation. The closest rule would be rule 7 practicing.

Fourputt is our resident expert he generally monitors the thread "Rule of the Day"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

First of all, welcome to the forum Stevy D. I've seen Camillo in his spider pose, but I never thought of asking the question you did. I could only presume a rules official has asked it and been told there is something about it that doesn't actually test the surface based on either his hand position or the tension his weight puts on it. I'm totally guessing here.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the PGA or the USGA had some discussion about his spiderman position and decided there was really nothing he could learn from it. Since he is doing it behind his ball, I guess they figure he can't learn anything about the green his ball has to roll over.

But I am guessing.

And I recently saw some young lady actually lay on the green to get as low as possible. Nobody hassled her about it. Somewhere along the line, contact with the green with something other than your feet must have been determined to be OK.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

There is nothing that says you can't touch teh putting surface. You are not allowed to touch the line of putt except when removing loose impediment or repairing an old pitch mark. You are also not allowed to rub or rough up the surface, or otherwise do anything which might constitute testing it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was wondering when you would join the conversation. Had to withhold your paycheck, but I'll put it in the mail now.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I was wondering when you would join the conversation. Had to withhold your paycheck, but I'll put it in the mail now.



Obviously I missed it when it was fresh. It took someone waking it up from the dead for me to notice it. :dunno:


----------

